# CM9



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

What are your first thoughts of CM9? and what gapps did you flash. I didnt see any in the website. 
http://get.cm/


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

I would just use the latest gapps from ROM manager. Can't wait to try this out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Someone post benchmarks


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

It was released?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

Yep, the new servers are up and running! CM9 Nightlies for GNex, Nexus S and Xoom right now I think. More later.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

backing up system...
Backing up data...


----------



## doecheese (Jan 26, 2012)

Word.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

O....M....G
So is everything up and running? Theme Chooser and all?


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Downloading now, but not sure where to get gapps either

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## howard8546 (Nov 10, 2011)

same here need gapps


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Downloading.... Flashing...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

masri1987 said:


> Downloading now, but not sure where to get gapps either
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Just use the 02/15 from AOKP http://goo-inside.me/gapps/gapps-ics-20120215-signed.zip


----------



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

http://goo-inside.me...0215-signed.zip

Not saying it'll work, but this is what I'm going to try on mine.

EDIT: Beat to the punch! Never mind, lol.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

I've heard a couple people on G+ say they are disappointed... which would be disappointing.

Either way... looks like its time to start themeing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Just use the 02/15 from AOKP http://goo-inside.me/gapps/gapps-ics-20120215-signed.zip


Thanks you, madame. Or sir. who knows lol
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Its a safe bet to get the newest ones from Rom Manager


----------



## manigma77 (Jun 11, 2011)

Is theme chooser working yet?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

JRJ442 said:


> Its a safe bet to get the newest ones from Rom Manager


Any 4.0.3 gapps will work to be honest.

This is with Trinity's http://morfic.euroskank.com/GN-test/TNP1344-ANY-384-corfcobusr.zip

Well, that was fun...now back to aokp until this gets developed even further haha


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah, CM9 is "stable" and definitely good enough to run as a daily without an issues ... the problem i'm seeing is definite lack of options compared to others. CM9 is supposed to be THE ROM for options and new things. The things they have now are more disorganized and cluttered than the current options we have now. I'll hold off until they "finish" it.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

manigma77 said:


> Is theme chooser working yet?


No

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

manigma77 said:


> Is theme chooser working yet?


Unfortunately no. It still seems rather bare bones when compared to Codename, AOKP or any of the others we are used to. No doubt that it will be developed into the ground in no time but yeah... rather lackluster to me at the moment.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Yeah, CM9 is "stable" and definitely good enough to run as a daily without an issues ... the problem i'm seeing is definite lack of options compared to others. CM9 is supposed to be THE ROM for options and new things. The things they have now are more disorganized and cluttered than the current options we have now. I'll hold off until they "finish" it.


That's why they are nightlys  you get stable when a stable version is released









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> That's why they are nightlys  you get stable when a stable version is released
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Wait... we've had stable releases of CM roms before??









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Wait... we've had stable releases of CM roms before??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Nightly versions are constantly under development. When they feel enough features are in and bugs are gone, they release a "stable" version and them continue developing nightlys

Edit: just caught the Winky face.Damnit

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Nightly versions are constantly under development. When they feel enough features are in and bugs are gone, they release a "stable" version and them continue developing nightlys
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm very aware of what stable and nightly builds are haha. Twas a joke sir.

Edit: Just caught your edit haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

Feels very unfinished and jittery so far. But then I am only a few minutes in, and running Leankernel over it.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

JoshDB said:


> Feels very unfinished and jittery so far. But then I am only a few minutes in, and running Leankernel over it.


Y u no give cm kernel a chance? Haha

I don't think y'all know how excited I am about this haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jacko1 (Aug 1, 2011)

hey that's my line


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

jacko1 said:


> hey that's my line


I LOL'd. Hard.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

JoshDB said:


> Feels very unfinished and jittery so far. But then I am only a few minutes in, and running Leankernel over it.


explain this a bit further, im on the cm9 kang and i dont experience anything like that but than again its the cm9 kang not the official


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Kejars 404 gapps works as well. I agree it doesn't have much at all but it is a start. Im sure a lot of goodies will come. Is it sad that im more excited about theme chooser ?! because I want that so bad haha. It is the first so we really couldn't expect much

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Gotta admit, AOKP has satisfied me in every way possible  I'm not even excited about CM9.

3 months ago I didn't believe that could happen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

CM9 is still very early in development. Don't expect ten billion features at this point and don't expect it in the future either. CM9 is not going with "everything but the kitchen sink" this time around.
At this point most CM developers are working on device support rather than UI related changes.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

yeaaaahhhh ill come back in a few months. When there's a RC at the very least. 
AOKP i'm coming home-


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Not even gonna bother hahah


----------



## teng247 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ill wait till they get more stable and implement more features. Currently enjoying AOKP

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Another AOKP supporter here.
And I couldn't agree more with what sandfreak said.

If you told me three months ago that my daily driver would be anything BUT CM9, I would have laughed.

I loved the "everything but the kitchen sink" of prior Cyanogen builds =/
Really isn't a point of Romming your phone up...might as well simply root...if you don't have the extended options that a Rom provides.


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorry CM9, you are way too late, unacceptable. Unless it's rock solid stable and has an unbelievable amount of features, I will be sticking with AOKP.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

Flashed it, not enough features, restored AOKP 25 nandroid, happy once again. I can't believe that CM team doesn't have this thing done by now. They have more developers and money on that team then any other rom dev team.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I know! I was running it and I'm like...what have they been doing this whole time? I have no idea what it takes to put a rom together, and I know they're trying to get it on a bunch of devices but it's nothing Roman and AOKP didn't already do.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

iPois0n said:


> I know! I was running it and I'm like...what have they been doing this whole time? I have no idea what it takes to put a rom together, and I know they're trying to get it on a bunch of devices but it's nothing Roman and AOKP didn't already do.


Although AOKP adds new features (on the user level) that Cyanogen does not have, they pulled much of the initial base from not only the Android source via Google, but also Cyanogen. Look at their github and you'll even see that they forked from Cyanogen projects in many cases. They also add in patches to things in the lower levels that Cyanogen updates.

https://github.com/AOKP

Basically, I'm just saying that AOKP has less to worry about as they're deferring much of the lower level coding in the drivers and libraries to Cyanogen so it frees them up to add more stuff that the typical user would notice.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Don't forget, CM9 will probably be supported on over 50 devices. All of those developers support different devices, and are all working to get a base that will run on their device first.

I'm going to bet that we will not see a feature rich CM9 until summer.


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

dalingrin said:


> CM9 is still very early in development. Don't expect ten billion features at this point and don't expect it in the future either. CM9 is not going with "everything but the kitchen sink" this time around.
> At this point most CM developers are working on device support rather than UI related changes.


How do you know that they are just working on device support rather than the UI? I hope not lol I want goodies and what not haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

yeah, I'm new to romming and flashing (as of the unicorns release date of 12/15) and all I have heard about since then (and the two months I spent waiting for it to come out) was how great the cm team was, and how their rom was THE rom to have. They definitely have supported a ton of devices in the past, and I'm sure cm9 will be no exception.

They probably have heard everyone talking about how badly they wanted cm9, and so they took a chance to release an early build knowing that there are tons of other feature rich roms out now. They probably knew they would catch this type of flak but went ahead and released it anyways. I'll say this much-- I'm not disappointed yet, and can't wait to see what starts coming now that they have their base down.

With that being said...yeah, aokp is the shiz. I don't know much about roms, but I know a good one when I see one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## austinb324 (Aug 28, 2011)

If they are building nightlies for it, it seems like they would have at least put up a forum section for the Gnex(on their website). I wonder why they haven't yet?


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Some of you are acting like spoiled little children. Nightly means always in development. It will get better. When Roman or any other Dev team supports that many devices, let me know.

And most of our roms use quite a bit cm9 material in them...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> How do you know that they are just working on device support rather than the UI? I hope not lol I want goodies and what not haha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Who said they aren't?

I implied they just aren't their main priority for inclusion in early builds as features don't mean as much if they don't have stable devices to run them on 

That does not mean they aren't working on features. They either have not included them yet or they are still being worked on.

When you develop, the User side of stuff usually gets added last as it depends on libraries the user isn't aware exists (and the libraries may not totally exist, in a state of flux or be stable yet). Clients hate that, but that's the way it is. The lucky clients get semi-working prototypes, but functionality is limited or not there yet.


----------



## ap4tor (Dec 24, 2011)

Isn't CM supposed to be the do all stable ROM, and the other ROMs the feature packed bleeding edge experimental ones?

I would think the smaller independent devs can afford to pack in more features without upsetting users with minor bugs.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

yarly said:


> Although AOKP adds new features (on the user level) that Cyanogen does not have, they pulled much of the initial base from not only the Android source via Google, but also Cyanogen. Look at their github and you'll even see that they forked from Cyanogen projects in many cases. They also add in patches to things in the lower levels that Cyanogen updates.
> 
> https://github.com/AOKP
> 
> Basically, I'm just saying that AOKP has less to worry about as they're deferring much of the lower level coding in the drivers and libraries to Cyanogen so it frees them up to add more stuff that the typical user would notice.


Seems people don't care about who's actually doing the work, only what/how many features are provided to them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jpricesd (Aug 1, 2011)

What does CM offer my that AOKP doesn't? I think I will be sticking with AOKP for the foreseeable future.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

jpricesd said:


> What does CM offer my that AOKP doesn't? I think I will be sticking with AOKP for the foreseeable future.


CM is starting to come together nicely in terms of UI but there are only a couple extra features to stock. Stay on AOKP until they start adding more but it is definitely coming together nicely.


----------



## fcisco13 (Jul 26, 2011)

If you don't like cm9 then don't flash it, 3 pages of " I'll stay with this....this is better than this..." if you are happy with another rom then good for you. Nightlies satisfy some people's crack flashing addiction.

G Nexus


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

jpricesd said:


> What does CM offer my that AOKP doesn't? I think I will be sticking with AOKP for the foreseeable future.


It's not so much what it offers now as what it will in the near future. Right now AOKP is the one to stick with if you want features.


----------



## jpricesd (Aug 1, 2011)

fcisco13 said:


> If you don't like cm9 then don't flash it, 3 pages of " I'll stay with this....this is better than this..." if you are happy with another rom then good for you. Nightlies satisfy some people's crack flashing addiction.
> 
> G Nexus


I actually love CM and have run CM in the past. Just wanted some input from others that have ran it. No need to get all bent out of shape


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

guys relax, its the FIRST nightly. we know aokp has more features. the CM team definitely has a lot of stuff up their sleeve.

im loving the color adjustment thing though.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I LOVE AOKP so don't take this as negative anyone but remember when it started? It wasn't feature rich like it is now. Same with CM9. Give it time and every release will get better and better.


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

If they have been spending all this time to support these "many different devices", then why only just yesterday did they release the nightly to 2 devices? Seems like they should have released the nightly to many different devices since they've had enough time, funding, and manpower to do it. Get off your high horses and stop blindly defending CM like it's some holy grail of android. Some of you are acting like we're insulting your mothers or something.


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

cantcurecancer said:


> If they have been spending all this time to support these "many different devices", then why only just yesterday did they release the nightly to 2 devices? Seems like they should have released the nightly to many different devices since they've had enough time, funding, and manpower to do it. Get off your high horses and stop blindly defending CM like it's some holy grail of android. Some of you are acting like we're insulting your mothers or something.


its nice up here on my horse. and CM is the holy grail of android. how many roms were based off of it for GB?


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> When Roman or any other Dev team supports that many devices, let me know.


 http://forum.aokp.co/page/releases/_/build-25-r6?st=0

Letting you know, they already do. (or off to a good start if looked at it that way).

Burned into your retinas by the power of Rootzwiki Devs


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

amm5890 said:


> its nice up here on my horse. and CM is the holy grail of android. how many roms were based off of it for GB?


Plus how many are still using it as a base or for supported libraries on the Nexus and other devices still that run ICS









Not everyone out there can write drivers or c/c++ libraries, but Cyanogen happens to have quite a few that can. Sure wouldn't have Android on the HP touchpad without them as every other attempt fell short.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Darknight42020 said:


> http://forum.aokp.co/page/releases/_/build-25-r6?st=0
> 
> Letting you know, they already do. (or off to a good start if looked at it that way).
> 
> Burned into your retinas by the power of Rootzwiki Devs


I meant cyanogenmod as a whole. Gingerbread is still relevant . I doubt they are only working on cm9.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm thankful for everything the CM has done, but I have no desire to run CM9 on my GNex. AOKP would have to drop support before I'd even consider running it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Im sure CM9 will get better after all this is the first nightly. I loved the ROM on my DX so I know I will love it on my GNex we just got to give them time. But ya I don't think a good solid nightly that we all like will appear	till summer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zombieflanders (Jan 8, 2012)

Really, folks? This isn't a dick-measuring contest between AOKP (or your ROM of choice) and CM9. The whole point of the Android ROM and modding community should be about making each other's work _better_, not trying to make them look bad or "beat" them at some arbitrary game. *Roman *and other members of the AOKP team would be the first to tell you (and have, if you follow them on Twitter or G+) that the CM code is influential, and they're glad for it. The CM team has on occasion added functionality that the AOKP team got to first, and you don't see them being dicks about it. And it's not just CM, either: the full-screen mod that was added to AOKP was made and polished with the help of Team Liquid (another ROM), and both teams went out of their way to thank each other for helping out. _That's _the spirit of open source, and the kind of friendly competition that should be encouraged as much as possible.


----------



## midknight (Feb 1, 2012)

zombieflanders said:


> Really, folks? This isn't a dick-measuring contest between AOKP (or your ROM of choice) and CM9. The whole point of the Android ROM and modding community should be about making each other's work _better_, not trying to make them look bad or "beat" them at some arbitrary game. *Roman *and other members of the AOKP team would be the first to tell you (and have, if you follow them on Twitter or G+) that the CM code is influential, and they're glad for it. The CM team has on occasion added functionality that the AOKP team got to first, and you don't see them being dicks about it. And it's not just CM, either: the full-screen mod that was added to AOKP was made and polished with the help of Team Liquid (another ROM), and both teams went out of their way to thank each other for helping out. _That's _the spirit of open source, and the kind of friendly competition that should be encouraged as much as possible.


+1

I was going to flash CM9, but after reading this thread, I think i'll just stick with AOKP because I really have no desire for something different. I've been waiting for CM9 since I got the Gnex, but with AOKP I can certainly afford to wait for CM9 to develop more fully and be happy while waiting.


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

partychick64 said:


> How do you know that they are just working on device support rather than the UI? I hope not lol I want goodies and what not haha
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm a developer that worked on the Nook Color and HP TouchPad AOSP ports. I'm a CyanogenMod developer, if there is such a thing.

The vast majority of developers working on CyanogenMod are device maintainers. That is, they are the ones who make it possible for devices to run AOSP based roms.
There are two reasons why CyanogenMod 9 is slower to port new UI features:
1 - Most developers are busy porting devices to ICS. Certainly almost all of my time has been spent porting Android to the HP TouchPad. This system level development is a much slower process. You'll see UI features become more of a focus as development continues and developers have their devices working.
2 - The code review process takes time. We do code review to minimize bugs and performance issues. There are several UI features pending review at http://review.cyanogenmod.com that will be merged soon.

The result of all this is that a device that doesn't need porting to ICS, like the Galaxy Nexus, is somewhat behind in terms of features for now. If we changed our focus to something more in line with other rom developers then there would be less phones able to run AOSP based ICS roms.

Note: this is not to cheapen the developers that have made UI features in CyanogenMod or other roms. Many of the features you find in ICS based roms originated from CM7 =P In some cases, the reason why CM9 hasn't yet adopted some of our CM7 features is because we would like to reimplement them in a cleaner/better way that was done in CM7.

There seem to be quite a few people here that are relatively new to the Android scene so I wanted to give folks a little persepective on where we are coming from.
I've got nothing against AOKP or other rom developers. There's room for all of us in the Android community.


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the insight man. Seems not enough people realize how thorough the process is.


----------



## partychick64 (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks man it's awesome to have someone really explain how it all works

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tharris297 (Jun 26, 2011)

from the looks of it, toro doesn't have a dedicated support person yet.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

I was a AOKP diehard for a Long time. I ran Romans 1st build though 25.. but I have changed to CM9 for both touchpads and my Gnex for 2 main reasons.....

CM9 is faster and more Stable IMO. Roman is doing a great job on features and device maintaining, but its time for more stability. I understand nightlies are what they are but 'nightlies' shouldn't break stock features or erase bootanimations if they are tested properly first.

My second reason is purely political. Protekk is an awesome maintainer and a gifted developer. But the way he acts on twitter and in forums leaves much to be desired. He has a HUGE chip on his shoulder from CM and god only knows why. Honestly bro Congrats on porting AOKP to the Touchpad, but don't hate on CM so badly when the only reason we have android on the TP is because of CM. We all see how far team touchdroid got.............

So I'm on CM9 for now and the foreseeable future, and I still honestly believe that AOKP could be up there with CM9 in terms of development and devices supported and that's pretty dang awesome. Roman your an awesome developer and I really hope we don't ever lose you here on the Gnex end of things.

Sent from my CM9 TouchPad


----------



## netpa (Sep 21, 2011)

dalingrin said:


> I'm a developer that worked on the Nook Color and HP TouchPad AOSP ports. I'm a CyanogenMod developer, if there is such a thing.
> 
> The vast majority of developers working on CyanogenMod are device maintainers. That is, they are the ones who make it possible for devices to run AOSP based roms.
> There are two reasons why CyanogenMod 9 is slower to port new UI features:
> ...


This is what I've been thinking through reading this thread. As some people who follow CM development may know, the CM team has stated that because of all the major changes in ICS, many of which were features that a previous version of CM brought to the table (one of the more obvious examples being individual swipe-to-clear notifications), the team has to reevaluate what features to implement and which to improve on, not to mention *how* to implement them considering that past versions didn't always add features with the best possible coding practices.
In addition to figuring out which and how new features will be added, the team is striving for stability with code reviewers, which on top of whatever projects they have on their own have to test out any and all changes made by other developers to ensure that nothing breaks because of it. After that, a massive amount of work has to be put in to port the ROM to almost (over?) 50 other devices, each with their own hardware, software, and kernel issues that need to be worked out (coming from a Fascinate that's never had a very stable CM7 release because of some difficult and fairly prevalent bugs and reading a few discussions with devs on the matter, I feel at least somewhat confident saying this).
Saying that _____ ROM is better than the first few nightlies of CM9 doesn't really mean all that much. As zombieflanders said, a lot of roms feed off each other; a pretty decent number of the more "functional"/user-oriented ROMs right now rely heavily on the CM9 codebase and haven't gone through such a rigorous review process for the features they add on top of it, meaning a higher likelihood that something might break. I'm not saying that any are better or worse than the others, but their resources and priorities are different. Some might be pushing pushing to give users as many customization options as possible as soon as possible, CM seems like it's going for stability and core changes before getting to the user-level stuff, and there are tons of levels in between. Just because CM9 doesn't have all the features of other ICS ROMs right now doesn't mean it's a failure any more than other ROMs using mostly AOSP software besides the UI changes means they're doing anything wrong. It just means that different things are going to come at different times for different development teams.

TL;DR: It seems like the CM9 project is basically building code and features from the ground up instead of working from the UI down. The user-level features will come, but it's probably a bigger project than a lot of people realize. If you prefer another ROM that's great, but don't bash CM9 just because it's an early release without as many features as you were expecting right off the bat.


----------

